# CWD information from SCI/Bill Moritz



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

Thought you might be interested in this outstanding page full of
information concerning CWD with the usual attention to detail by Bill
Moritz.......Thank you Bill!

SCI's Washington D.C. Office has new information on our web site
regarding Chronic Wasting Disease.

Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD), found in elk, mule deer and white-tailed
deer (all members of the cervid family of
animals), has moved from an issue of concern in a small region of the
Western United States to a continental concern in
the last year. Information is becoming readily available in media and on
wildlife-related websites as a growing number of
concerned sportsmen seek current information.

To view complete information on this disease and recommended practices
in the field, please visit the SCI/Washington web
site at:

http://www.sci-dc.org/public/conservation/cwd.cfm


----------

